# Window closes



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh dear a sad sad day for norwich coffee scene

Oh no!

How can such a quality joint close? (rates, rent, too much competition, too much standing up, lack of toilet, local laws)

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/norwich_s_smallest_coffee_shop_to_close_1_4169206

Note the last paragraph..........

Hayley Gosling, 32, opened The Window, on Norwich's Wensum Street, in 2010 inspired by her love of all things caffeine.

Yet now after five busy years, the new mum of one has decided to close the five by seven foot café in a bid to take on something new.

Mrs Gosling, of Norman Road in north Norwich, admitted it was an emotional decision to say goodbye to her coffee-loving customers.

But she said the shop would be back in a pop-up style business next year.

"People will still be able to come and visit The Window but it would be The Window popping-up in other places," she said.

"I just want to go and have some fun, I feel ready to take The Window on tour in 2016."

When Mrs Gosling first saw the shop was available in 2010, she said she fell in love.

Since then the award-winning barista has worked up an international reputation for a quirky one-room setting to enjoy a coffee in the city centre.

Her new vision will still stay close to the grass roots ethos of a simple and relaxed operation, but instead in other businesses and unusual sites around Norwich.

"It would still be very Norwich based, that is very important to me. I don't want to leave my big following in Norwich. I've made some amazing friends and I want to keep on making them all coffee," she said.

"I will be sad not to be in that shop, and see it empty. I don't know if would be able to even walk down the street any more."

Mrs Gosling will close the cafe on Friday. She will be there Tuesday and Friday if customers want to say goodbye.

If anyone is interested in helping Mrs Gosling with a pop-up venture email hayley


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thought this comment on the web-page was quite apt:



> The EDP won't require any reporters soon, just typists to turn PR releases into articles.....


It certainly does read that way. Seems she has probably figured out she has a good customer base (judging by one of the comments) and could massively reduce overheads by getting rid of the bricks and mortar?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

"How can such a quality joint close?"

None of those, but not my place to say. Having seen Hayley on Saturday I can say she is happy and cheery as ever, and its certainly onwards and upwards. I'm popping by tomorrow to say goodbye to the place, and maybe Friday too if I can.

I can still remember how pleased I was when I found out a place serving HasBean was opening in Norwich! The London scene was still young then, and for a place like Norwich to get a coffee shop with a passionate barista and high standards was amazing. I've met many great people there too over the years (not just coffee geeks) who I hope to still see around. Due to the small space there you were always guaranteed to get chatting and make a new friend!

I also think The Window really made the competition (at the time) pull their socks up, and supported a small scene of people who like good coffee as well as new places such as Kofra, Strangers, Smokey Barn etc. We're lucky to have them!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The EDP and Evening News is awful by the way, typos and grammatical errors galore, and very little actual news although they are quite good at doing articles like this and supporting local businesses and pubs which is cool.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

A sad day , but I am sure we will see hayley pop up somewhere in the future.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Very sad to see it go. First went a couple of weeks after it opened and became my regular haunt whenever I was in Norwich. But went weekdays only this year so I couldn't go anymore as I tend to be in Nawfuk at the weekends only.









Saw Hayley a couple of weeks back at Kofra and had a good chat, didn't know about this then. Found out when I visited the parents recently. Sounds to me like it's the end of the lease, she's been there for 5 years now. She was talking about a coffee cart for events at some points last year and now she's got a baby it does make a bit of sense to close now.

Will be very much missed. But hope to see it back.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

sad. I went in there a couple of times whenever I went up to Norwich. I guess having a baby (read that in Caffeine Magazine) means no more more time left to run a Coffee shop the way she wanted to.


----------

